# We must be must be mostly contented with our screens these days...



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I had multiple pages worth of "drivel" I was thinking of posting, here, but second-thoughted and nixed it. 

In addition to 4k being "old hat" and probably discussed to death for most by now, mine wouldn't fit the "Discussion of LCD, Plasma, DLP and CRT display devices."

Suffice it to say, I like my new screen very much.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I had multiple pages worth of "drivel" I was thinking of posting, here, but second-thoughted and nixed it.
> 
> In addition to 4k being "old hat" and probably discussed to death for most by now, mine wouldn't fit the "Discussion of LCD, Plasma, DLP and CRT display devices."
> 
> Suffice it to say, I like my new screen very much.


What did you get?

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> What did you get?
> 
> Rich


OLED.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

how much you paid and what model you got ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> OLED.


My son's thinking about buying one this Black Friday. Good luck!

Rich


----------

